

Three things about Marco Arment… - blasdel
http://www.kungfugrippe.com/post/243861520/marco

======
gr366
I was a long-time resistor of Instapaper because I had my "to_read" tag in
del.icio.us. But I would only very rarely return to that tag and go through
items I had bookmarked. Plus I'd feel the need to come up with tags for an
article I hadn't even read yet, based on what I thought it was about.

I finally started using Instapaper with my iPhone, and can't say how many
times I've been stuck somewhere for a few minutes that let me read a longer-
form article when I'd have been distracted by 5 other open browser tabs were I
on my laptop.

Being able to click the Instapaper bookmarklet and not have to think about
anything — not even be taken away from the page — has removed all friction
from the process. I love it. I didn't even realize you could get a digest sent
to your Kindle. I'm going to have to go set that up right now.

------
SlyShy
I'm continually surprised by the number of people who haven't figured out the
recipe for a well-spent life only has two ingredients: passion and hard work.

------
theli0nheart
> And, that all happened because I clicked one button. If that’s not blowing
> your mind right now, go read all that again. Because that shit is sick.

It's also sick that it took 54.66s for this page to load (over 1.065MB). I
went and got some hot chocolate while I was waiting.

Time - <http://imgur.com/ttZgU.png>

Size - <http://imgur.com/C7yXj.png>

------
Wump
I'm addicted to the Give Me Something to Read feed:

<http://givemesomethingtoread.com/>

This is probably hand-curated...

~~~
unalone
Indeed it is! By this man: <http://tumblr.quisby.net/>

------
mcav
Marco's response: <http://www.marco.org/244246945>

Equally as well written, IMO.

